
When Fortnite pwnd Google: the most overlooked story of the year - doener
https://www.fastcompany.com/90275838/when-fortnite-pwnd-google-the-most-overlooked-story-of-the-year
======
ocdtrekkie
The part people still seem to be overlooking about this story, which isn't
really mentioned in this article, is that Epic has already stated the Epic
Games Store is launching on Android in 2019. So they weren't just challenging
Google's 30% cut for their own app, they're going to give everyone _else_ a
chance at only a 12% cut on Android too.

